# Firemouth mate?



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Debating of if I should try to get a mate for my male FM.....
the Dorsal and Anal fins are getting longer and more pointed....is that a sign of maturing?

Good or bad idea with a school of JDs?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

its a sign of the fish had enough spare nutrition to grow fin extensions- I've never known it to mean much else. Most of the south/central american stuff develops fin extensions quite readily in my experience (Im talking about cichlids) when its fed well. Some of it when very young.

*Good or bad idea with a school of JDs?*

Bathing with a toaster bad


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

well they are definitely well fed.  

The Firemouth is territorial enough on his own, so will probably leave him lonely....unless he decided to hook up with a female Jack....that even possible?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> well they are definitely well fed.
> 
> The Firemouth is territorial enough on his own, so will probably leave him lonely....unless he decided to hook up with a female Jack....that even possible?


Probably not but you never know... theyre still working the genetics out. stranger things have cross bred.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

here's a pic of the FM...









for big size...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2172/2520480192_798976ae92_b.jpg


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> here's a pic of the FM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your fish has obvious signs of being attacked severely on its face and fins


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree... alot of the fins look really nipped and tbh, the extensions are not that pronounced. However, nice colouring on it, i like the redness.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Ya should have seen him when I first got him...this is after a lot of recovery. He doesn't get picked on now. If anything, he's staking a claim, but nothing more than chasing away and then back to his spot.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I think its unlikely a female would take him as a mate. he has severe damage and deformation of the face. Not telling you this to hurt your feelings Im just telling you what I see.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

doesn't hurt my feelings in the least. Might hurt his though...lol. He's gonna stay a bachelor anyways.

I don't see any issue with it's face though. Can you describe what deformation I should see? Is it the raised "forehead"?

Here's a closer portrait of him...









And he didn't have any fin extensions when I first got him.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Look at a normal firemouth male then look at him. his whole face is smunched

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/image_fish/01 cichlid_firemouth_adult.jpg

I think he might not be a pure firemouth


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

smunched? isn't it the opposite? The regular one has a bit of an indent, more of a V shape and mine has more of a U shape (rounded). Wonder what he's a mix of then?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

is he even a he?









close up. The tube is even more pronounced at times.








...for larger... http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3195/2525758199_8ea10959be_o.jpg

would also explain it being more territorial now?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Well he's too tall, his nose isn't pointy enough and his body seems not long enough. I think there might be some kind of other CA cichlid in there.

I believe yes it is male. That looks like a male tube.

Its still a nice fish I just am being direct and calling it like I see it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't take any offence. He is what he is. Thanks for the info.


----------

